

Narcissistic Number - onion2k
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_number

======
djantje
I thought, maybe this Narcisstic number thing is explained on the YouTube
channel of Numberphile, and well it is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aMtJ-V26Z4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aMtJ-V26Z4)

For me, this is way more clear and better to watch, then reading the Wikipedia
page

~~~
pavel_lishin
The examples seemed clear enough; I understood what they were in about 30
seconds, vs. a nearly 3 minute video.

